# Salt/sanding of commercial lot



## sjordan2007 (Dec 7, 2017)

i am looking for advice on estimating two parking lots. Both are roughly 7 acres a piece. I am new to the sanding side. What’s the best way to price out as I can’t find a guide of how much mix would be needed.


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

sjordan2007 said:


> i am looking for advice on estimating two parking lots. Both are roughly 7 acres a piece. I am new to the sanding side. What's the best way to price out as I can't find a guide of how much mix would be needed.


How much are you paying for salt? How much do you want to make per hour? You can add sand to it if you want, do a 3:1 sand to salt


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Are you using a belt or DA sander? 

Or are you using salt?

Bagged?

Bulk?

Type of spreader? 

Way too little information to provide an answer.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Another important ? Where are you located(pricing across regions is extreme). 7ac x 600 lbs +,- = 2 tons + . 2+ tons x your cost(60$ here) +Time to spread(your hourly rate) ? Depends on your setup. If your using a 1.5 salter is salt on site or close by?


----------



## sjordan2007 (Dec 7, 2017)

Sorry for the lack of info. New to asking s question. Located in Cedar Rapids iowa. Price per ton of treated salt is $200.00. I will be mixing with sand as there’s a lot of truck traffic and we need to prevent slick conditions. I am looking at a 2 cubic yard salt dogg stainless spreader. I don’t have one yet as I usually sub it out. But I see a lot of money to be made by owning one. I make at least $100.00 an hour or more per truck out so I figure at least $150 an hour profit for sanding. Material will be stored onsite as well.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

sjordan2007 said:


> Sorry for the lack of info. New to asking s question. Located in Cedar Rapids iowa. Price per ton of treated salt is $200.00. I will be mixing with sand as there's a lot of truck traffic and we need to prevent slick conditions. I am looking at a 2 cubic yard salt dogg stainless spreader. I don't have one yet as I usually sub it out. But I see a lot of money to be made by owning one. I make at least $100.00 an hour or more per truck out so I figure at least $150 an hour profit for sanding. Material will be stored onsite as well.


200$ a ton? I'll never complain again lol.You better be charging more than 100$ an hour. You got loader use, cost of sander etc.You can empty a 2 yard salter in 10-20 minutes or less. Some guys just double material costs,which is still way low for my area.Salting can be a cash cow if you plan and charge enough.I can salt my whole route in 4 hrs or so and and the labor part is 2500 $ +++ You got to find a way to get some salt right from the wholesaler, My cost is 1/2 or less than the guys buying from the landscape/gravel yards, its key to making $$


----------



## sjordan2007 (Dec 7, 2017)

We have short supply around here for wholesalers. Once I do more mad buy more, the cost goes down. That salt is treated to -15 which adds cost. Once I buy by the tandem load, it will be $150 a ton. Sand is $15 a ton. I will have a loader on site to load with as well.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

sjordan2007 said:


> We have short supply around here for wholesalers. Once I do more mad buy more, the cost goes down. That salt is treated to -15 which adds cost. Once I buy by the tandem load, it will be $150 a ton. Sand is $15 a ton. I will have a loader on site to load with as well.


I guess the cost per ton makes no difference as long as most are paying that amount.We get treated for 82 $ ton here,but that has no bearing on other areas.I'd mix the sand according to predicted temps,then you can cut costs of treated salt.Might want to research treating the sand with straight liquid.We haven't used sand her in 10 years or so but remember someone doing that.You can get a tote of liquid and do it yourself as needed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

sjordan2007 said:


> Sorry for the lack of info. New to asking s question. Located in Cedar Rapids iowa. Price per ton of treated salt is $200.00. I will be mixing with sand as there's a lot of truck traffic and we need to prevent slick conditions. I am looking at a 2 cubic yard salt dogg stainless spreader. I don't have one yet as I usually sub it out. But I see a lot of money to be made by owning one. I make at least $100.00 an hour or more per truck out so I figure at least $150 an hour profit for sanding. Material will be stored onsite as well.


Why mix with sand? You do realize in reality it adds little to no traction and makes a huge mess in the end?

If you want to prevent slick conditions, use salt. Treated salt is even better.

I haven't mixed in forever, but when we did years back, we used far more material when mixed with sand and it's even bigger PITA to clean the truck\spreader oot.

I think you're overthinking it and listening to other people too mulch. Sand is good for gravel lots\roads and maybe even ice storms, other than that, it's a waste of time and money.


----------



## sjordan2007 (Dec 7, 2017)

I agree on the overthinking and the mess sand leaves behind. So if I just figure salt, does anyone have an average rate per 1000 sq ft? Any equation to get a solid, money making number. I have came up with 8 pounds per 1000 which would be roughly 2500 pounds of salt. With that at 200 a ton, I was thinking $800 an app so if I need to go a little heavier, there’s room to do so. I am think of this like my fertilizing side that there should be a magic number for sq footage to estimate off of. Am I wrong on that aspect?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I figure 800-1000#\acre over an entire season. Sometimes it might be 200# per acre, and others in January when the lake effect is pounding and it's 10° it can be as mulch as 2000#\acre.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I figure 800-1000#\acre over an entire season. Sometimes it might be 200# per acre, and others in January when the lake effect is pounding and it's 10° it can be as mulch as 2000#\acre.


Lol In Canada we double it and add 30...I agree with Mark, sand is for gravel lots.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

On edit I do have a few paved drives that request sand/salt mix to lessen the impact on their lakes..


----------

